

Why now Google? - quizbiz
http://scobleizer.com/2010/01/12/why-now-google/

======
mquander
_Why now Google? (scobleizer.com)_

Would the extra comma have cost him $2 million?

------
gamble
Perhaps Google finally came to the conclusion that the Chinese government has
its thumb on the scales. It doesn't matter how much potential the Chinese
market has, if only Chinese companies are going to be allowed to succeed.

The hacking probably isn't significant in itself, except to demonstrate that
Google is only permitted to operate in China to facilitate industrial
espionage.

It's an open question whether any foreign companies can succeed in China over
the long run. It will not be long before Chinese companies have absorbed their
technology and skills, and no longer need them.

------
brown9-2
He might have many points that I agree with (the past doesn't matter, etc.)
but it's SO HARD to take someone seriously when they CAPITIALIZE words in
sentences to EMPHASIZE them.

~~~
SlyShy
Also confusing "then" and "than". Not to mention the general abuse of commas.

------
joe_the_user
Hmm,

Did he ever imagine that rigged markets, corruption, nepotism and repression
might go together?

Obvious, China had become a market that Google finally decided wasn't worth
all these costs (moral, financial, security).

But was it hypocrisy to leave in a fashion that was far more courageous than
virtualy other major corporation?

